# Perfect Dog



## goldofsky (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello I am looking for a breed of hunting dog no guns necessary. It will mainly be hunting rabbits and squirrels. But I would like it to hunt boars and deer for a camping trip. Thank you for your responce.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds to me that a coyote would be your best bet.


----------



## goldofsky (Oct 1, 2007)

Where could I get a dog friendly coyote? I do not think that would work I do not even care if it doesn't do boar or deer.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm....dog friendly coyote.....rezdog!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

uuuummmm........what? is this real? you want a dog to bring you rabbits, squirel, boar and deer. on camping trips? I just vowed to myself not to check this thread again. no guns? would this dog be for protection or food? sorry, I hope my mind lets this go and it doesnt take up any more of my thoguhts for today.


----------

